

The Importance of User Interface Design For Employees - hasmol
http://www.rossul.com/2013/blog/the-importance-of-user-interface-design-for-employees/

======
john_p
As everything else, it is a matter of cost. A web site targeting millions of
people while trying to attract some clients has no choice but to rely in
better UX design and implementation, in other words to inflate the cost of the
application. A behind the firewall application will not necessarily be
benefited in the same since its targeted user is well defined, already has a
need to use the app for, and since he is a frequent user of it can afford a
more primitive and less user friendly interface.

